# Hey Chris, how about a swan hunting forum?



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

This is my favorite swan picture.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice pic, what gun is that?? I doubt that topic'd be busy though. That's one thing you guys have that most do not, but wish we did!!!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Yea I dont know if there is much to talk about, nobody decoys them, and usually you just walk over the hill and pull the trigger.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They are the easiest thing in the world to hunt...when you see them sitting on a slew just walk up to them and they will fly away, watch where they fly to then hide where they were. Have a friend go kick them up and they will return to where you are hiding, works everytime.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

#1,
It's a Browning Gold 12 ga. 3-1/2". The first release that had all the problems.  It's been back to Browning three times now and I finally got a whole years trouble free operation out of it. 

Blake and buckseye,
Is that how you hunt ducks and geese too? :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

What I'm saying is it is not a hunt, worse than ditch chickens. Although I have seen people that coudn't get one.....


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Yea apparently you decoyed that one :eyeroll:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

No, I shot it on a pass at about 60 yards with a handload of #BB bismuth. Notice that it isn't all buggered up and waterlogged.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jhegg,

I'm not against starting up a new forum, but like others said I'm not sure how busy of a forum it'd be. I gotta say though, that swans decoy VERY WELL. I used to use a couple of my snow floaters as confidence decoys with my duck blocks.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm with chris. before we had blue floaters, we used to throw out a few snows in with the ducks and we couldn't keep the swans out of them.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Chris,
I happen to think the swan is a grand old game bird. But, I think you are right. A swan forum would not be a good thing, especially considering the low opinions some here have of them.  I withdraw my request.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have a lot of respect for swans myself...so much that I don't even get a tag.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think swan hunting is a joke myself. I'd rather be in the dekes.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

To all their own.

I have shot a couple in my day, but have since given up. Not that I don't respect em', but instead chase other game. Plus you have to apply and what not.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I got a tag last year but never filled it. Better luck next year I suppose.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice pic jhegg! What a memory.
I have only recently started to apply, just for the simple reason, 2 seasons in a row we had a few fly over with major BLING BLING. Neck collars and leg jewelry.  
I wouldn't make the effort to spend a day, but I will try to be prepared for the unexpected!! 8)


----------

